
Show HN: Connect.Club for Virtual Networking - tryamtamtam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=36&v=yA15sKRJx0k&feature=emb_title
======
tryamtamtam
The app is unique in that up to fifty people can gather in a virtual room at
the same time. But they will not interfere with each other even though there
may be several speakers. In this virtual place, you hear and see only those
people who are close to your avatar. To move your avatar, tap where you’d like
to go on the screen. On a map of the space, you can see where other people are
and move to their location. You can also create your own virtual space that
imitates a restaurant, a bar, a garden, or even a beach, and then invite your
friends to join. The app uses Twilio technology for high-quality video calls.

